# a better use for a mouse trap.....Fishing.



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I saw this and thought it was a really good low cost idea


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I haven't heard such a strong accent since I worked with an office full of Canadians in Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Could be way cheaper than yo-yo's.
Figure a way to use it a limbline.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

He's a Dewebo.

Took 2-3 days to get first fish, first picture lake is barren, then a 2-3" of snow........

Why did his truck die? Why did the wimp/pussy go home? 

He'd just die if left alone.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> He's a Dewebo.
> 
> Took 2-3 days to get first fish, first picture lake is barren, then a 2-3" of snow........
> 
> ...


Damn....did Edisons first bulb light up? Did the Wright brothers not crash several times? Did not my wife first say No way am I going out with you? Doesn't it all start with "Just the tip?"

cut the man some slack....its a smart use for an old tool. Are you a "Mad Trapper" or just a really Pissed off Trapper....you sound pissed off....what this cat ever do to you? Why you so mean?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just wish I had a pond to try it out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Samsquanch at 2:56.

:vs_laugh:


----------

